# First MG



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Been interested in this brand for some time,finally ordered a M29 classic,just waiting on the courier to deliver.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Congratulations with a good choice, make sure to post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

That's one righteous watch you've ordered. Enjoy it!

Chris


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

The strap is a tad on the short side,and the deployant buckle digs in my wrist.A new strap is on the horizon.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks nice, hope you enjoy wearing it!


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

It’s in the repairers having the hour and minute hands painted white,old eyes couldn’t see the silver hands in certain light.Ive also got a watchsteward strap ready to go on.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Back from having the silver hands painted white,easier to read now.Just got to decide what strap to use.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

That definitely has better contrast.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

rationaltime said:


> That definitely has better contrast.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Yes,old eyes and silver hands are not a good combination for me.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

The white paint applied is lume?


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Erik_H said:


> The white paint applied is lume?


No


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

It was common to have watch hands painted in a contrasting colour in the past, if the owner felt it was difficult to read time. I have seen many vintage watches where this has been applied. I have a watch that can be nearly impossible to read if the sun reflects from it. Hence this one is solely for evening use.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Put an EO on this one ,really like it.


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

I really like your white-painted hands against the dark dial!

In fact my latest (non-MG) beater/flipper has a similar contrast which I'm enjoying:










Chris


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Congratulations, great looking watch!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2019)

Nice looking watch. Love the paint on the hands and the contrast!


----------

